

At MIT, Mastering the Science of Working from Home - frostmatthew
http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2015/05/26/at-mit-mastering-the-science-of-working-from-home/

======
JoeAltmaier
Computers are everywhere. A robot is a mobile computer. Just open a laptop in
the conference room, and at-home workers can attend the meeting. I don't get
the need for a robot at all.

